

How Do I Win Rock Paper Scissors Every Time? - tokenadult
http://www.chacha.com/content/infographics/How-do-i-win-rock-paper-scissors-every-time

======
niico
LOL! Genius! Actually its more like creating a pattern on betting at
electronic poker machines. Red, red, black, black, black.

Same for paper, paper, scissors, scissors, scissors

